# Winter grooming?



## dale (Apr 26, 2013)

My 11mth spoo is starting to get his adult coat in and even with all my brushing I just can't seem to get the mats out! (He's my first poodle). I'm about to take him to the groomers to get him trimmed because his hair is so long and I love his face and feet shaved. I'm worried though because in a week I'm going to my cabin and it is snowy and cold out. So basically my questions are:
1) how short can I cut his coat without him being cold? I was thinking the length of this poodle (I would post a pic of finnley to show his leg fluff but it won't let me)
2)will his feet get so cold he needs boots and maybe a jacket? (Will he be ok in the cold)

Thanks! Any other cold weather and grooming info such as proper brushing techniques would be great


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

It's very hard to keep the mats out when they go through coat change. Billy is now in full adult coat at 18 months old,and I find I have to bath him every 3 weeks or if his coat gets dirty he will mat more easily. You will find that the snow will gather in balls on his legs and bum,it might be a good idea to get him an all in one coat. Booties sound a good idea too!
Then if you want to keep him fairly short during coat change if he has a coat you wouldn't have to worry. 
It helps to use grooming spray every day when you brush him. After a thorough brush all over(I personally can't see it matters what you brush first) always go through him with a comb right down to the skin,then you can check you have got all the knots out.
Enjoy your break with him in your cabin,sounds like you will have a fab time.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Carrie-e, what grooming spray do you use?


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

I like Four Paws Magic Coat and Groomers Groom and Detangle. I like using Ancol BB Cologne For Dogs on little Tia as it makes her smell of baby powder!


----------



## SilverSpoo (Jan 15, 2014)

He should be just fine in the cold as long as you aren't planning to stay outside all day, and he can keep moving to stay warm. 

It has been -30 almost every day here this winter so far, and my poodle still loves to romp at the park and go for walks (when I am up for the cold).


----------

